# LG FLATRON L1720P HOW TO OPEN CASE



## KMAN888 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi i am trying to fix my LG Flatron l1720p and ive been trying to open the back case and it doesnt remove ive removed all the screws from the back also from the stand but it still doesn't budge. Any have any idea or a link to a manual to open it?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Fast Repair Guide -Your Online Repair Guide! - Downloads | LCD Monitor Service Manuals


----------

